# why a chihuahua?



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi
I just wanted to ask, what made you choose a chi over any other small breed of dog?

Sorry if that's a silly question


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

I love their look, I can take them places with me, they are easier to keep than big breeds in general, u can get them in any colour and pattern!
Mainly I chose them as my friend had one and I just loved him and said I had to have one too!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

TobyChi said:


> Hi
> I just wanted to ask, what made you choose a chi over any other small breed of dog?
> 
> Sorry if that's a silly question


Sorry I didn't read the end of ur question properly where u say over any other small breed! 
Mainly I prefer the chihuahua look to other small breeds and I'd met one I loved which made me want one!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

When I was a teenager, I had a medium-size mutt that I took with me everywhere. When I moved from PA to TN, he spent a lot of time outside. He was always dirty & got in fights with other dogs. When he passed, I stayed in mourning for a year & decided I wanted a small dog that would be easier to take care of & take with me everywhere. At the time Taco Bell came out with the Chi commercial. I thought that Chi was ugly, but after doing some research on the breed, I found that there are adorable chis. Long story, short; My brother & dad gave me my 1st chi for my birthday about 13 years ago.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Me and my husband thought of having another child,instead we decided on a chihuahua because of the small size.I'm glad now we did this.I'm glad we didnt start all over ,all our kids were already grown.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I adpoted an 8 year old chi a few years ago when my late partners mom died. He was the stubbornest, cutest, naughtiest, sweetest little thing ever! When he died last year, i couldnt think of another dog i would like more! As i have trained Honey from a puppy, she is a hell of a lot better behaved! But there is something about all Chi's that just makes me want to eat them all up!


----------



## Chilli's mama (May 4, 2012)

I wasn't planning on getting any dogs but I was out shopping and stopped at a pet store in the flea market and there was my chili with his blue eyes and big floppy ears ( he was only 4 months old then) staring at me. I just couldn't leave with out him.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wanted a small breed that was smooth-haired, active and sound, and with a low prey-drive because we have rodents. We thought about Italian Greyhounds, Smooth Griffons and Min Pins, and while these are lovely breeds they didn't quite fit the bill.
Then we met a friends 6 week old Chi puppy, Prudence, and that was it, it had to be a Chi!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

First, I didn't choose a chi over another small breed. I added them to my three maltese (and a yorkie). I had shown one of my malts and really enjoyed the whole "show" thing!! But alas, the grooming was too much for me...and I kind of ruined her coat by over brushing...and never could get those double top knots in perfectly. duh.:foxes15:

A friend of mine shows her chihuahuas and next to maltese...they practically require zero grooming! They come in lots of colors, a choice of coats, and are natural clowns!!! Perfect!!

....the only thing I wasn't ready for is the shedding!! not used to that!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

What an interesting thread. Thanks for posting! 

When I was 5 my mum and dad got a chihuahua puppy so I grew up with a king Charles spaniel and a chi. When I got to 10 I was allowed to get a dog...I think my mum chose that it would be a chi but I was happy with my gorgeous girl. We later got a shih tzu from my sister who decided she didn't want her because she had a heart murmur. 

I moved out at 18 and since then (I'm 27) I haven't had any pets which is a big change for me. Dogs have been a part of my life for years and I really missed having them. I'm finally in a place to afford one and my partner and I work different hours so there's only about 2 hours when he has to be alone so I thought this would be a good time for a puppy. I did lots of research on breeds. 

I wanted a small dog that could get enough exercise in the house and yard (because I'm lazy and don't trust myself to walk it...though I do every dy because I've found that his happiness is more important than laziness for me). I thought about the dogs I'd had because I knew them. I ruled out shih tzu because of the amount of grooming and I watched a breed video that said they can be hard to train. My partner liked yorkies but they are prone to separation anxiety and can become destructive. I finally settled on either a chi or a king Charles spaniel. I went with a chi because they have less health problems associated with them (spaniels have problems with breathing and their hearts) and they tend to live longer (my spaniel died at 11). One of the main things putting me off was having to go through losing a dog so I decided I wanted one that would stay with me as long as possible. The spaniel had the up side of being fantastic with children and less likely to get hurt by them but in the end I realised that I just have an affinity towards Chis and that I wouldn't be happy unless it was a chi. I love their look and they're full of personality. Sorry for the essay!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

One of our customers had these two really cute small dogs with long hair. They were a cross between a chi and poodle. Her mom had the chi and poodle and would let them have pups from time to time. Well one their offspring had pups. I wanted one, (there were only two) but I had just gotten a pup from the humane society and she said she had so many people that wanted one. So, okay, I understand. Well when it was time to give the pups to their so-called owners at nine weeks old, one person had changed their mind. So I got to buy him! He was cream colored and so darn cute! Everyone that saw him wanted one like him! 

That was 25 years ago!! Hubby said no more dogs! And definitely not a chihuahua! Well, guess who picked Angel???


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

We arrived at our Chi mix a bit by accident. My wife had seen the HBO documentary "One Nation Under Dog" and was horrified by the graphic video of dogs being euthanized in groups in what was literally a gas chamber. Perhaps it is our Jewish affiliation which makes us especially aghast at that means of termination of life. The next day we went to the local no-kill shelter with the aim of rescuing a dog for ourselves.

We saw this lovable little Chi mix, and the rest is history - a bit more than two months of bonding with this lovable little guy. This site has been helpful in learning more about Chi personality traits, and recognizing them in Simcha. He is extremely loyal, and extremely playful, and a great lover of lap time. The bonus for me is that he is 13 lbs, which reduces my fear, as a clumsy 205 lb male, of accidentally injuring a tiny dog. As I have mentioned in a couple of other posts, DNA testing has found only Chi in his heritage, and no other breeds - so perhaps he is purebred but off the mark in some physical traits. Speaking personally, I grew to 6 foot 3, despite average sized parents and short grandparents on both sides, so why not our dog being a little beyond the usual expectations? 

If only he were a bit less territorial and less suspicious of male strangers. Still, the more we learn about Chi's, the happier we are with our little guy.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

We didn't choose them, they chose us.

My only prerequisites were: we needed a dog that needed a home (our family is very pro rescue/shelter acquired critters) & that our pup be of a size that I could take to the office with me each day to assist in socialization, manners, potty training. Which in all honesty I could have brought a Dane or a Mastiff in and everyone would have been very cool with it. I have boys in their 20's and a very petite 6 year old. We looked at all kinds. For us it's never a breed specific search we have a couple traits in mind that are breed specific, but we are always open to wing it when it comes down to it ~ when we are looking we go for the one who we know was meant to be with us. And there has never been a time in my life where bells and whistles didn't go off in our heads and hearts when we found "the one". This "one" just happened to be a chihuahua. When I saw the look on her face ~ hers eye were complete and total mischief. I can still see her baby grin~ hell on wheels & I loved it. I called so that we could meet her & when we did ~ ding ding ding ~ we knew and she knew she was family instantly.

Second joker came about because Chi's prefer the company of Chi's... So with him my only prerequisite was we had to find a chi that needed rehomed/saved/loved. Far too many out there in need of a home for us to even consider a breeder. We wanted to change the life and have our lives changed by someone's "throwaway" ~ so we hit the Mother of all Jackpots when my little Caesar, Cheeser, Squeezer was in need of a home. And we remain in contact & share his antics with the lady who saved him, but unfortunately had to rehome him because her soon to be x husband needs to be removed from the planet. 

So I think our why is because it was meant to be ~ we're so damn lucky!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*thank you*

Thank you all for your replies 
Really loved reading how you all got a Chi in your lives, I must admit the more I read the posts on here and see all your lovely pics the more I want a Chi or 2


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> First, I didn't choose a chi over another small breed. I added them to my three maltese (and a yorkie). I had shown one of my malts and really enjoyed the whole "show" thing!! But alas, the grooming was too much for me...and I kind of ruined her coat by over brushing...and never could get those double top knots in perfectly. duh.:foxes15:
> 
> A friend of mine shows her chihuahuas and next to maltese...they practically require zero grooming! They come in lots of colors, a choice of coats, and are natural clowns!!! Perfect!!
> 
> ....the only thing I wasn't ready for is the shedding!! not used to that!


We thought about a future poodle but I too am a little nervous of the grooming.I think they are beautiful though.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I can't say I chose Bailey, instead she chose me! 

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Epic (Chi Mix with maybe TFT/Min Pin/Rat Terrier) person left her with us for long term boarding and then disappeared. She had placed an ad online saying she needed someone to watch her dog while she was away at college, and she would visit during holidays and over the summer. We wanted to help, so we offered our home. She stopped being in touch once she knew Epic was settled, and that was that.

Epic had a few behavioural issues, but nothing that wasn't overcome in a few months. I sent her person one last e-mail saying her potty training issue was fixed, and I had desensitized her to nail trimming, so if she wanted her back she could have her without judgement. No response.

Things I love about her: She is small and portable, smart, and athletic. She is also very cute.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I was considering a toy poodle or a short haired chi. By chance I ran across Lady, a long haired chihuahua. I absolutely loved her coat and look. She had previously been trained and was well behaved, didn't bark or jump all over the place. She fit my need exactly for a small dog. She is right at 5 pounds. I like that she has a great coat but does not require the grooming that a toy poodle would! I was looking for an adult "used" dog (-: I didn't want a puppy due to my work schedule. Lady is highly portable and loves riding in the car. I also like that she doesn't smell like a dog or slobber all over (sorry, that's the truth). My husband says I like her because she is as close to being a cat that a dog can be :coolwink:


----------



## moodle (Jul 3, 2011)

My first chi Coco was given to me by my aunt. She found her at a rescue and couldn't leave her there. She called me and asked me if I wanted a dog and I said sure. I had been wanting a dog for a while. She brought her over and I was like, 'What is it?'. I was never fond of chihuahuas as another aunt had had one and it always bit me! After a while Coco really grew on me! She is so loyal and loving! I couldn't imagine not having her. Aside from that, chihuahuas are easy to take care of, easy to take with you, and so gosh darn cute!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, I never wanted a chi... or a small dog at all for that matter! In my experience all little dogs were yippy and nasty, or too much work with grooming. Then I got to know my neighbor's dogs (she has a shih tzu and a mini schnauzer, I think) who are just dears. I decided that I wanted a dog that could sit on my lap and cuddle without squishing me 
My criterion was short -- had to be cute, of course, and small but sturdy enough to hold it's own against my 2 big dogs. Also, it had to be a puppy, b/c my male is territorial against adult dogs :/ 

In all honesty, I saw an ad on craigslist and it just felt right. I drove 2 hours to pick her up the next day...


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

We fostered a few chis and my husband fell in love with them then sucked me in. I love them because they are active and outdoorsy dogs with big personalities who are every smart. The size is convenient, but I would take their spunk and smarts in any size. I don't feel like I really chose them over another toy breed cause I never considered another toy breed- however- I am not crazy about the little terriers (I LOVE rodents so I think I have an automatic clash with anything that was bred to eat them  ) and the poodles and such never really appealed to me because I always preferred shedding breeds to the ones with "hypoallergenic" type coats. They just seem easier to clean and I like the look better.


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

I originally didn't want a chi. I thought they were mean dogs, but saw Chachis little face in a want ad and fell in love. I had been looking for a short haired dog though. We had a little poodle for 15 years and she was pretty grooming intensive.


----------



## Mocha (Aug 25, 2012)

We didn't chose our Chi, she was gift to my step son from my mother in law. We really didn't want another dog, but holy Hannah I can't imagine life without her!!! She is soooo amazing and fun. Our bigger older dog has a love hate relationship with her... But because of him (older bigger dog) our Chi was so easy to train. No pee pads and just a couple of accidents. She lets u know when she has to go!!! She is fun and we are so grateful she came into our lives!!! Thank you Mom!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I actually had no intention of getting a Chihuahua. It just kind of happened!  Someone told me of a dog they had rescued that really needed a home, so I took her on.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*why a chihuahua*

Thankyou for all the replies, love reading how chihuahuas came into your lives 

I have just properly started looking for my own chi 




X


----------



## Pitpony (May 6, 2013)

For me it was their personality and I love the look of the smooth coated apple head type. I love the fact my Toro is SO portable, he's the funniest little personality Ive encountered in a dog. A Chihuahua was a mind fuddling choice for anyone who knows me well, because my life has revolved around Staffordshire Bull Terriers and American Pit Bulls, for the past 25 plus years! 
My beloved Staff "Verbal" is now 13, and I was so distraught at the thought of eventually losing him, I couldn't bear the thought of an empty house when the terrible day arrived so I put my thoughts to getting him a buddy, and a cushion to soften the blow of losing him in time. Another Staff would be out of the question, I wanted a male, and two male Staffords is asking for trouble! I'd often joke about smooth coat Chi's reminding me of a Pit who'd gone through a boil wash lol, and admired their feisty personalities. So I took the plunge! I was a little nervous about Toro being hurt from Verbal being a clumsy soul. I needn't have worried, Verbal has been a patient and gentle goofball, and Toro has given him a run for his money in rough housing, and generally bullying him. They are the best of buddies, and for me, Ive found a new love in Chihuahuas, such personalities! Plus I never need to worry that some awful person will try and take them away from me just because of what they look like. Once old Verbal has gone to Rainbow Bridge, Ill be a Chi collector for sure!

Verbal and Toro, two brilliant breed ambassadors. Not every Staff is a fighting killing machine, and not every Chihuahua is a happy nervous wreck!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Such lovely dogs and a wonderful way to get into chis 


x


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I was given a size limit. Under 11 pounds- the size of a friend's pug that we really like. I wanted a pom. My friend thought I ought to get a yorkie. The only thing I could settle on was rescuing my new dog. I wanted it small, too, with a low prey drive because of the animals I have (birds, rodents, etc) but it needed to be able to defend itself also because my ferrets play rough and my cat is a grumpy bum. I wanted a spayed girl or intact male.

I went to the shelter one day because there was a black chi named Lady that I liked on the web site. I had a gut feeling I had to go that night. I went. Lady was too big, and did not seem friendly at all- like she did not even want to be near me.

So I looked around. And there, in a corner cage almost out of sight, was Douglas. He practically attacked me with kisses when he saw me. He was wiggling and wagging and just so happy! He picked me. No doubt about it. He was destined to be my dog.

And so I got him. He was the opposite of what I wanted. I did not want a "brown" dog. (he's red) I did not want a solid color or a short coat. I did not want a neutered male.

And I got one. And he is the best, my service dog and best friend.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

That's lovely obviously meant to be  


X


----------

